# Easiest to use Photo Editing  Software



## Tracybug

I'm looking to buy a photo editing program that is pretty easy to use. My 14 year old daughter loves "playing" with her photo's and really enjoyed her 1 year subscription to Picnik. But I'm looking for something for myself that would be a bit more of a real editing software, yet still easy enough for her to use! Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## D-B-J

I find lightroom to be very intuitive.  I use Lightroom Three for most of my "simple" edits, and it works really really well, not only as editing software, but as photo-organizing software.


----------



## MLeeK

Lightroom is a developing and cataloging program. It's not EDITING in the sense your daughter will be wanting. There are no layers, no fonts. no pixel editing.
I'd suggest Adobe PhotoShop Elements 10 first and second would be whatever the current version of Corel's PaintShop ProPhoto X3 (or whatever number we are on)


----------



## cgipson1

If you don't need something heavier, Picasa is really popular.. and totally free!


----------



## D-B-J

MLeeK said:


> Lightroom is a developing and cataloging program. It's not EDITING in the sense your daughter will be wanting. There are no layers, no fonts. no pixel editing.
> I'd suggest Adobe PhotoShop Elements 10 first and second would be whatever the current version of Corel's PaintShop ProPhoto X3 (or whatever number we are on)



I suggested LR, as the OP stated she wanted something more in-depth.


----------



## soxOZ

You can also try RAW THERAPEE, has heaps of fine adjustments to get he most out of your shots and it's a free Download...


----------



## ann

Try Photoscape before buying, It is very good and has a  lot of slick tools.


----------



## soxOZ

ann said:


> Try Photoscape before buying, It is very good and has a  lot of slick tools.



I think you will find that Photoscape is a free download software, and you're right, it has a lot of nifty little editing features and a good viewer included...
Faststone is also a good viewer with some good editing software, plus it's free to home users...


----------



## jwcfotos

Have you tried the cd that came with your camera? It is a good place to start and is free. Also, *I am a huge fan *of this photographer in Utah. Looking forward to learning a lot  from her in 2012. She's got an awesome give away for those of you who  are photographers. Find her on Facebook or Crave Photography » Blog. Could win a new 85mm lens, Nikon or Canon. Sa-weet! She can teach you editing as well.


----------



## jwcfotos

[h=6]have you tried the cd editing software that comes with your camera? it's a good, free, place to start. Also, there are photographers that teach editing. I'm a huge fan of this photographer in Utah. Looking forward to learning a lot  from her in 2012. She's got an awesome give away too. Find her on Facebook or Crave Photography » Blog. Could win a new 85mm lens, Nikon or Canon. Sa-weet![/h]


----------



## KmH

Tracybug said:


> Easiest to use Photo Editing  Software


The photo editing software that can do the least.


----------



## momo3boys

I love Photosop elements. Very Easy to use, even has a guided editing option. Not that expensive either and does almost everything that LR and PS does.  My favorite program.


----------



## KmH

Elements can do *some* of the things CS5 and Lightroom 3 can, but a whole lot less than "almost everything". 

Lightroom 3's Develope module, and CS5's Camera Raw use the same edit rendering engine ACR 6. Elements 9, and 10's Camera Raw use a very defeatured version of ACR 6 (having about 1/2 the same capabilites as Lightroom, CS5 Camera Raw).

Elements 10 has about 30% of the tools, functions, features, and capablities CS5 has, and CS6/ACR 7 is due soon (May/April).


----------



## Arturos

Hi Tracy,

As already suggested, Adobe Photoshop Elements would be a good option. It&#8217;s relatively easy to use and has a lot of potential. I&#8217;m sure you would benefit from it as much as your daughter.

If you&#8217;re thinking about taking image editing more seriously, you could also go with the full Photoshop software. There are several good reasons for that.

Because it&#8217;s the most popular graphic software on the market, you will be able to find numerous guides and tutorials, what in result will allow you and your daughter to learn faster and solve any problems you encounter.

There are plenty of free brushes, textures or shapes available for download, which can not only increase your productivity, but also allow your daughter to have a lot of fun playing with them. Installation of new brushes is as easy as taking a candy from a baby.

The potential of Photoshop is amazing. You can create or edit all sorts of graphics, re-touch your photos, make animations and even create website layouts.

If you&#8217;re considering printing your images, Photoshop is great for colour management, and it will help you obtain quality prints with accurate colours. Of course, for that you would need a calibrated screen and colour profiles for your printer.

Photoshop, in comparison with other graphic software, is used by a significant number of designers, photographers and companies. If your daughter learns it now, I can guarantee you that she will find it useful in the future.

Finally, I don&#8217;t think Photoshop is more difficult to use than other graphic programs. It has quite a lot of options, however everything is logically organised and intuitional in use. You can start with a very simple program, but at some point you will end up using Photoshop anyway.

I&#8217;d say it&#8217;s better to start directly with Photoshop as both of you will find it very beneficial now and in the future. You can download a free trial and test it for 30 days. As I said, follow some basic tutorials and you will notice that it&#8217;s not as difficult as it may seem!


----------



## happypuppy

The easiest? I disagree about Elements, it's just a subset of Photoshop and once past the quick tab it gets complicated fast. If a Mac it is a no brainer IMO look at a iPhoto, snapseed and a host of other iPad ports. All are  Simple, fun  and do a very good job. I would go so far as to say get an iPad and use those apps to edit. Some of the things you can do are very cool and a great deal of experimentation is possible. Most of all is have fun it is one thing to be editing, post processing and such as part of your job and another as a amateur


----------

